# Charlie Sheen rumor, He is HIV Positive



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

Charlie Sheen will make a "revealing personal announcement" on the "Today" show on Tuesday morning, NBC announced.

The National Enquirer has broken this story :
*World Exclusive! Charlie Sheen Is HIV Positive — Inside His Shocking Diagnosis*

Published on: November 16, 2015
                by National ENQUIRER Staf

Decades of debauchery have finally caught up to *Charlie Sheen*.
In  a bombshell world exclusive, The National ENQUIRER can reveal that the  bad boy actor has been hiding an explosive secret from the world: He is  HIV positive.

It's the culmination of a dogged 18-month investigation that has  uncovered how television's one-time highest paid star potentially spread  the devastating virus to dozens of unsuspecting women.

Sheen, 50, has already begun a regimen of medication meant to counteract the effects of the disease, sources said.

“Charlie's outlook is positive,” said one informant.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/Charlie-Sheen-AIDS-Crisis-HIV-National-Enquirer

Not a big surprise if true, but if he caused the spread to women without telling them he has HIV,  I thought he could be arrested on an attempted murder charge, but not according to a WikiPedia article:

"In the U.S, the Courts have looked into the statistical probability of HIV transmission  to overturn or reduce criminal sentences resulting from prosecutions.  For example, on February 23, 2015, the United States Court of Appeals for the Armed Forces  reversed the aggravated assault conviction of Technical Sergeant David  Gutierrez upon determining, that the risk of HIV transmission through  ****** intercourse was not "likely to produce death or grievous bodily  harm" under the applicable statute."


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah, I saw something about it on Yahoo News.  Guess we'll know tomorrow if he confirms.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 16, 2015)

Now who's surprised by that upcoming announcement ?


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah, I saw something about it on Yahoo News.  Guess we'll know tomorrow if he confirms.



When I first read about the rumor, applecruncher, it mentioned about a Superstar with HIV, but I didn't think of Charlie Sheen, as a Superstar. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep I read it earlier...I know he's well known , but like you Misty I was expecting it to be someone much more well known...still, that aside I'm sorry to hear he's going through this, regardless of who he is...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2015)

:yawning:


----------



## Cookie (Nov 16, 2015)

HIV doesn't nearly have the same stigma as it did 20 years ago and new drugs are now available which keep things under control People don't automatically get Aids with HIV positive and it's not always caused by debauchery.  Oftentimes in the past it was caused by bad blood transfusions, etc.


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Now who's surprised by that upcoming announcement ?



Probably the only ones surprised, Kadee, are those finding out anyone is actually surprised.


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yep I read it earlier...I know he's well known , but like you Misty I was expecting it to be someone much more well known...still, that aside I'm sorry to hear he's going through this, regardless of who he is...


Hi Holly....Good to see you back!  It looks like most have already heard about it earlier. It might be interesting seeing what he has to say on Good Morning America.....or maybe not.  You have a good heart, Holly. :love_heart:


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :yawning:




We don't want to wake, Warrigal, :shussh:
Guess I won't be applying for a job with Entertainment tonight. lol


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

Misty said:


> Hi Holly....Good to see you back!  It looks like most have already heard about it earlier. It might be interesting seeing what he has to say on Good Morning America.....or maybe not.  You have a good heart, Holly. :love_heart:



Misty - not GMA.  Charlie will talk to Matt Lauer tomorrow on "Today" show.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2015)

I can't imagine anything Charlie Sheen might say that I would care to listen to.
He's not the only shallow 'personality' I feel this way about.
Unbridled ego is so unattractive. And boring.


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> HIV doesn't nearly have the same stigma as it did 20 years ago and new drugs are now available which keep things under control People don't automatically get Aids with HIV positive and it's not always caused by debauchery.  Oftentimes in the past it was caused by bad blood transfusions, etc.



So true, Cookie, and like you, I have read of the new drugs which help keep things under control. I remember when Elizabeth Glaser, the actors wife, received an HIV contaminated blood transfusion while giving birth, and she unknowingly passed the virus to her infant daughter, through breast feeding, and her daughter died 8 years later.
Her son, contracted HIV from Elizabeth utero, but has lived into adulthood.. This was in the early days of the disease.
It was so sad how the family suffered.


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Misty - not GMA.  Charlie will talk to Matt Lauer tomorrow on "Today" show.



So true, Applecruncher, and I even posted it in my original post that he will be on the Today Show.:doh: ops1:
Thanks for letting us know which program the interview will be on....you're a big help.


----------



## Misty (Nov 16, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I can't imagine anything Charlie Sheen might say that I would care to listen to.
> He's not the only shallow 'personality' I feel this way about.
> Unbridled ego is so unattractive. And boring.



I feel the same about alot of the actors and actresses, warrigal....they probably bore each other too.
With Charlie Sheen....he completely ruined his life, through his own faults...such a waste. I don't find him boring tho, it's like watching something you don't want to watch, but you can't take your eyes off of it.  I do feel a little bit sorry for him tho.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

Gossip sources were saying for the last week or two a famous Hollywood actor and womenizer was HIV positive and many of his 'companions' were ticked. I think this morning he admitted many are already gunning for his money and he whined I have 5 kids and a grandchild so those suing him aren't really hurting him but his family. We'll he should've thought of that decades ago. Now his family is a priority???


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

I hope they sue the shirt off his wretched back.  He is a louse to knowing infect others and now he whines about being sued?


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

Some gossip has possible criminal charges for knowingly having the disease and not disclosing it to his partners.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Misty said:


> Charlie Sheen will make a "revealing personal announcement" on the "Today" show on Tuesday morning, NBC announced.
> 
> The National Enquirer has broken this story :
> *World Exclusive! Charlie Sheen Is HIV Positive — Inside His Shocking Diagnosis*



Do you actually read the National Enquirer???


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Gossip sources were saying for the last week or two a famous Hollywood actor and womenizer was HIV positive and many of his 'companions' were ticked. I think this morning he admitted many are already gunning for his money and he whined I have 5 kids and a grandchild so those suing him aren't really hurting him but his family. We'll he should've thought of that decades ago. Now his family is a priority???



He said he has already paid 10 million to people to keep them quiet about his HIV diagnosis, WhatInThe, and that is probably just a very, very small amount of all the money he will be losing after he gets a class action suit against him, from all the women he has put at risk.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I hope they sue the shirt off his wretched back.  He is a louse to knowing infect others and now he whines about being sued?


It's beginning already, Art.....6 women have hired lawyers to sue him already.....and one of them said she lived with him for a year, and he never mentioned having HIV. I agree he is a louse for knowingly infecting other's, and he also lied on tv, saying he told the women he had HIV.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't know the whole story, or care that much about Charlie Sheen's personal life, but if he has HIV, I can only wish him well.  I understand that it's not full-blown AIDS.  I worked with someone who confided in me right before he retired that he was HIV positive and had been on medication for the past 14 years.  If Sheen had knowingly had unprotected sex with anyone when he was aware of his condition, then he will had to face the music, especially if anyone he had relations with became ill with this condition.  Bottom line, sometimes if you play, you pay.


----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this but like most of you, I don't consider Charlie a superstar.  I know and have known people who are HIV.  So far only one of them, that I know of, has passed because of it. Personally I like Martin Sheen and Emilio Esteveza a lot better than Charlie.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Do you actually read the National Enquirer???



Actually I got the info about Sheen, by clicking on a news website, and it took me to the National Enquirer website.
Now for the shocker. Ameriscot....not only do I read it.....it's my Celebrity Bible. :holymoly:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

ZZZZZZ, you have unprotected sex with multiple partners...especially with substance abuse and brain damage...duh, sue the pants off the bastard, he deserves it.


----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:
Do you actually read the National Enquirer???

I do at the check out stand.  We have some long waits and I always tell my husband "Time to save $4.99"  and I look through it while in line.  He knows I wouldn't buy it anyway.  A lot of what you read in those rags later comes out to be true.  A lot of it is just made up LIES though. It's either read the Enquirer or look at candy bars for sale.  And I WILL buy candy bars if I look at them too long.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

I do that once a week in Target. I get a cup of coffee and take one of each scandal sheet. In an hour I've read them all. Put them all back in the racks and harmless junk food for the mind. Would I buy any of them? Heck no


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 18, 2015)

Misty said:


> He said he has already paid 10 million to people to keep them quiet about his HIV diagnosis, WhatInThe, and that is probably just a very, very small amount of all the money he will be losing after he gets a class action suit against him, from all the women he has put at risk.



He says his coming out was to end the 'extortion' by his victims since those payouts were supposedly for confidentiality. By going public Sheen's thinking there is no confidentiality to maintain and there for no need for payments-in his mind. These were supposedly monthly payments so he could end them at any time but there are also clauses for missed payments that include one lump sum payment as a penalty.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> Ameriscot said:
> Do you actually read the National Enquirer???
> 
> I do at the check out stand.  We have some long waits and I always tell my husband "Time to save $4.99"  and I look through it while in line.  He knows I wouldn't buy it anyway.  A lot of what you read in those rags later comes out to be true.  A lot of it is just made up LIES though. It's either read the Enquirer or look at candy bars for sale.  And I WILL buy candy bars if I look at them too long.



The UK has its own versions of rags, but not at the checkout at my store.  If I have a long wait I get on the internet on my phone.


----------



## 911 (Nov 18, 2015)

Misty said:


> He said he has already paid 10 million to people to keep them quiet about his HIV diagnosis, WhatInThe, and that is probably just a very, very small amount of all the money he will be losing after he gets a class action suit against him, from all the women he has put at risk.




CAL? If it were me being one of the ladies that had sex with Charlie, I would forego adding my name to the suit and opt to go it alone. I think that I may make out better, financially speaking. I would also not delay in filing the suit. "The early bird gets the worm." Sooner or later he will run out of money. That's 'if' he pays out.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 18, 2015)

If I were one of the women who had sex with Charlie Sheen I would not be telling anyone, let alone telling the world in a law court.


----------



## Misty (Nov 18, 2015)

If anyone is interested in seeing the Charlie Sheen Today Show interview


----------



## Misty (Nov 18, 2015)

[h=1]Can Charlie Sheen really have doctor-approved [/h][h=1]unprotected sex?[/h] 									 				By David Kaufman

 			 									November 17, 2015 | 8:37pm 												
​ 
Charlie Sheen did more than merely announce he’s HIV-positive on Tuesday morning’s “Today” show — he brought the disease and its myriad treatment methods straight to breakfast tables nationwide. In detailing his HIV journey,  Sheen not only relieved himself of blackmail and innuendo — he  introduced America to the impressive range of treatment options and  procedures now available for the 37 million people living with HIV  across the globe. Here’s what it all means for you.

 [h=3]Sheen “began a rigorous and intensive treatment program” immediately upon diagnosis four years ago. Did that keep him healthy?[/h] Unlike a decade ago, people with HIV are now placed on  treatment with antiretroviral medicines (ARVs) almost immediately upon  diagnosis. The objective, says Mitchell Warren, executive director of  New York City-based AVAC: Global Advocacy for AIDS Prevention, is to  reduce a patient’s viral load to undetectable levels, which both boosts  their health and reduces the likelihood of further transmission. “Under  the care of a good doctor, ARVs keep the virus under control to help  people live long and healthy lives,” Warren says. “This is probably why  Sheen appears in such good health.”
ADVERTISING
​ [h=3]Sheen says he’s taking four types of medication to control his HIV. Why so many?[/h] According to Warren, most treatment regimens feature a combination of  three or four different ARVs to attack the HIV virus at every stage of  its life cycle. “Three is the usual number” of prescriptions, Warren  explains, “but recently drugmakers like Gilead have introduced  additional ‘booster’ medications that improve and prolong the effects of  ARVs.” This may explain why four appears to be Sheen’s lucky number.
 [h=3]Sheen says blood tests reveal he’s in “a state of remission” and is unlikely to transmit HIV to his ****** partners — even if he doesn’t wear a condom. Is that true?[/h] Yes — and no. ARVs like the ones Sheen is taking work and work well —  but only “if you take them consistently and correctly,” Warren says.  “Adherence is the key!” Sheen insists he’s never missed a dose in the  four years since his diagnosis. If he’s being truthful, then, YES!, he’s  at virtually zero risk of spreading HIV to his ****** partners — even  if forgoing condoms. Studies in both Europe and the US dating back  nearly a decade confirm this level of protection. In 2008, the Swiss Federal Commission for ****** Health  declared that “an HIV-infected person on antiretroviral therapy with  [blood that shows a] completely suppressed [HIV presence] . . . is not  sexually infectious, i.e., cannot transmit HIV through ****** contact.”  Meanwhile, in the US, a 2011 National Institutes of Health study found  that ARV use reduced HIV transmission by 96 percent.  “Being on ARVs is the most effective way to prevent the transmission of  HIV,” says longtime HIV activist Peter Staley, “even more effective  than condoms.”
 [h=3]Sheen says he’s “kicking this disease’s ass” — but is he cured?[/h] No. Although ARVs can manage and reduce HIV levels, they can never  fully eradicate the virus — or the disease. “ARVs can suppress HIV, but  Sheen is not cured — there is no cure,” Warren says. Nonetheless,  because he’s in treatment and his virus is virtually undetectable,  Staley says, “Sheen’s life will be prolonged and he will have fewer  health problems down the road.”
 [h=3]Sheen says he’s off drugs, but still boozing — should we be concerned?[/h] Probably. Although ARVs are not directly compromised by alcohol,  drinking can make it harder for Sheen to adhere to his medications and  can reduce their effectiveness. “If Sheen misses his doses this could  become problematic,” Warren says.
 [h=3]What did Sheen mean when he said he had unprotected sex with two partners “under the care of [his] doctor”?[/h] Modal Trigger
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Truvada is a drug that can prevent HIV infectionsPhoto: AP One of Sheen’s most interesting revelations is that two of his sex  partners were receiving medical care to prevent HIV infection. While we  cannot be fully certain what that means, there’s a good chance Sheen was  talking about PrEP — or pre-exposure prophylaxis. The one-pill-a-day ARV regimen  for folks who test negative is intended to prevent them from becoming  HIV-positive — even if exposed to the virus. PrEP is derived from  medication given to hospital staff exposed to HIV on the job.
 [h=3]More about PrEP[/h] PrEP was approved by the FDA in 2012 for general use.
 Taken daily, PrEP costs roughly $13,000 a year — though a range of  insurance plans and payment options can dramatically defray costs.
 Taken as prescribed, PrEP has been proven to reduce HIV transmission  by more than 90 percent. PrEP is controversial — but it works.
 PrEP does nothing to prevent other sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## Misty (Nov 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know the whole story, or care that much about Charlie Sheen's personal life, but if he has HIV, I can only wish him well.  I understand that it's not full-blown AIDS.  I worked with someone who confided in me right before he retired that he was HIV positive and had been on medication for the past 14 years.  If Sheen had knowingly had unprotected sex with anyone when he was aware of his condition, then he will had to face the music, especially if anyone he had relations with became ill with this condition.  Bottom line, sometimes if you play, you pay.



Hi Seabreeze.  In an article today, the media is hailing him for coming forward with his HIV diagnosis. From articles about HIV, as long as you stay on the medication, you can live a long life, but many don't stay on their medication. Magic Johnson has lived 24 years with HIV.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 19, 2015)

Misty said:


> *Can Charlie Sheen really have doctor-approved *
> 
> *unprotected sex?*
> 
> ...



Unless this/his doctor is using some serious research when this is brought up in court I doubt this will fly. I believe this 'could' be a possibility with HIV and other non cured diseases BUT...


----------



## Misty (Nov 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm sorry to hear this but like most of you, I don't consider Charlie a superstar.  I know and have known people who are HIV.  So far only one of them, that I know of, has passed because of it. Personally I like Martin Sheen and Emilio Esteveza a lot better than Charlie.



Good Morning, Linda  I'm with you about liking Martin Sheen and Emilio Esteveza alot better than Charlie. They are low key and keep their private life, pretty private, compared to Charlie. The Enquirer was giving clues about a Superstar (Charlie the Superstar..).:what1:and the next day, Charlie did an interview about his HIV status. The Enquirer was going to name him, so that was probably a big consideration for him to go public too, besides being blackmailed by women to keep their silence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2015)

I think Charlie also learned that if you really want to keep a secret, don't tell anyone.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Nov 19, 2015)

What a mess he has made for himself.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2015)

This guy is a scumbag -- how can anyone think it's OK to go around knowingly exposing unknowing others to HIV?  It ought to be illegal -- maybe it is.


----------



## 911 (Nov 20, 2015)

Regardless of what medical precautions Charlie is taking, he is still bound by California law to disclose to his partner that he has tested positive for HIV. To not do so is a felony. Here in Pennsylvania, the law is different. IMO, there should be a federal law in place to put everyone under the same umbrella because of the seriousness and extreme effects that the disease could cause. But, that's just my opinion. 

I was waiting for an attorney friend of mine to get back to me with CA's law before posting. I did not want to lead anyone astray.


----------



## 911 (Nov 20, 2015)

In a previous post, I mentioned about suing Charlie independently, rather than class action. The reason I wrote this was because in a class action lawsuit, normally the lawyers get most of the money. Independently, each plaintiff gets a bigger portion of the total amount awarded by the jury. Of course, I am using PA law because that's what I am most familiar with. This is why Sandusky's accusers filed separate suits. 

I "think" that the accusers of the priests also filed independently, didn't they?


----------



## Misty (Nov 21, 2015)

Atty Gloria Allred has been contacted by women who want to discuss their rights. Sounds like a long court case on the horizon. Many times Gloria Allred is like an ambulance chaser, but she tries to help women, as she helps herself. Just my opinion. What do other's think about her?


----------



## Misty (Nov 21, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> ZZZZZZ, you have unprotected sex with multiple partners...especially with substance abuse and brain damage...duh, sue the pants off the bastard, he deserves it.



Looks like it's going to be happening, fureverywhere....with Atty Gloria Allred taking the cases, we will be seeing alot of news about the case on tv....Gloria loves media attention.


----------



## Misty (Nov 21, 2015)

Good to know there are other's who admit reading The Enquirer too, fureverywhere and linda.   They do get some stories right, and after they did an investigation of John Edwards, the Pulitzer Prize committee, voted to add them to the list to receive a Pulitzer Prize. The Enquirer didn't win that time....but keep watching.....of course it may take quite a long time before they receive a Pulitzer Prize, or it may be never. lol


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I can't imagine anything Charlie Sheen might say that I would care to listen to.
> He's not the only shallow 'personality' I feel this way about.
> Unbridled ego is so unattractive. And boring.



+100!   Yes, whether entertainment personality or political figure, shallow and/or unbridled ego is definitely boring.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2015)

*Burt Reynolds Skewers Sheen*

Actor Burt Reynolds apparently not throwing a pity party for Charlie Sheen. Basically said he deserved what he got for his behavior.

http://news.yahoo.com/burt-reynolds-says-charlie-sheen-220156286.html

But what seems to be missed in the news is that he also overly rationalized Sheen's behavior saying it's tough at that young tender age of 50 and easy to get in with the wrong crowd. We're not talking about a teen or twenty something.


----------



## Misty (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the article, WhatInThe  As you mentioned about rationalizing Sheens behavior about how tough it is at age 50, to get in with the wrong crowd. How ridiculous! Burt Reynolds has not aged well, even after plastic surgery. Think he should be suing his plastic surgeon.

A rumor about Charlie is that he has been with over 5, 000 men, women and transexuals. An LA lawyer was interviewed and he said that he had secretly settled anywhere from 12 to up to 24 cases brought against Sheen, by people he exposed to the HIV virus. One petitioner has an email to Sheen asking how he could have HIV and not have told the person about it, and Sheen answered Ooops, Sorry, will have to think about that.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2015)

Misty said:


> Thanks for the article, WhatInThe  As you mentioned about rationalizing Sheens behavior about how tough it is at age 50, to get in with the wrong crowd. How ridiculous! Burt Reynolds has not aged well, even after plastic surgery. Think he should be suing his plastic surgeon.
> 
> A rumor about Charlie is that he has been with over 5, 000 men, women and transexuals. An LA lawyer was interviewed and he said that he had secretly settled anywhere from 12 to up to 24 cases brought against Sheen, by people he exposed to the HIV virus. One petitioner has an email to Sheen asking how he could have HIV and not have told the person about it, and Sheen answered Ooops, Sorry, will have to think about that.



My thing with Sheen's lifestyle is not who but what he was doing. What acts and risks was he subjecting his partners to and his family quite frankly. One only knows what residue he brings back to the house or what's transferred hugging/touching his kids, or what of his clothing the kids or pets get into.

Reynolds was an ex athlete and stuntman so I think he places a little more value on fitness, health and safety. I like what Reynolds did or said when he was basically written off as washed up or ill: keep acting.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2016)

Now Sheen is under investigation for talking about putting a hit on ex fiancee who is suing him for hiding his HIV status.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/04/06...t-fiancee-ex-brett-rossi-hitman-hiv-positive/

The alleged 'hit' opens up other doors and keeps Sheen under criminal investigation. DUMB BUTT!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2016)

Almost as bad as people who chide folks about what they read.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

How one starts off,and how he has ended up.


Loved him when he was younger,he just went downhill in my opinion.

Whatinthe,I agree,do whatever you want to yourself,but you have an obligation to who you partner with on medical issues.

He is an a''hole.


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

Fame corrupts some people while others can handle it. Sad that the ones who go off the rails also have to affect so many other folks.People think maybe his father can say something to the effect of "son, this isn't how we Sheens act." but that just is not a real possibility.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> Fame corrupts some people while others can handle it. Sad that the ones who go off the rails also have to affect so many other folks.People think maybe his father can say something to the effect of "son, this isn't how we Sheens act." but that just is not a real possibility.



(I see what yoii did there)

The father and sos didn't always see eye to eye I think.


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> (I see what yoii did there)
> 
> The father and sos didn't always see eye to eye I think.


   (No you didn't) One son more so than the other son.Watching your kids on the road to ruin can't be very pleasant even if they are having success in the entertainment world.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> (No you didn't) One son more so than the other son.Watching your kids on the road to ruin can't be very pleasant even if they are having success in the entertainment world.



(Yes I did,you did it again)

I'm sure it's not easy at all watching your sons life  going downhill.I think the relationship was not very close between them.


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> (Yes I did,you did it again)
> 
> I'm sure it's not easy at all watching your sons life  going downhill.I think the relationship was not very close between them.


(You are imagining things)
Sheen himself had children and he has a son or three and this is the example he gives his son or daughter.Be a hedonist and let it sort it self out.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> (You are imagining things)
> Sheen himself had children and he has a son or three and this is the example he gives his son or daughter.Be a hedonist and let it sort it self out.



(Sure,if you say so :devil

He has 5 kids,3 daughters and twin sons. And a grandkid!

In 2014 he said he wanted to focus on his kids. 'Rolling eyes'

I agree.its all about himself.


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> (You are imagining things)
> Sheen himself had children and he has a son or three and this is the example he gives his son or daughter.Be a hedonist and let it sort it self out.



(I insist)
You or I would feel horrible if we became addicted and our son,daughter,grandchild or heck pet iguana had to see that !


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> (I insist)
> You or I would feel horrible if we became addicted and our son,daughter,grandchild or heck pet iguana had to see that !




(Sshhh,say no more) 


I would be embarassed and devastated,but do you really think HE cares? I don't. And he will never change.
Aa few years back ,trroubles kinda calmed down with Denise and him.seemed that maybe he would try but then not long after he was living with two women and flaunting it.

I think he is missing screws.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 9, 2016)

mattc said:


> Fame corrupts some people while others can handle it. Sad that the ones who go off the rails also have to affect so many other folks.People think maybe his father can say something to the effect of "son, this isn't how we Sheens act." but that just is not a real possibility.



After a certain point a child is on their own and responsible for themselves AND the consequences of THEIR actions-that's one of the most important lessons one can teach in life. If an adult child won't accept that then they truely are on their own.


----------

